# Cheeto "bike" alert!



## PLERR (Dec 12, 2021)

Time to bust the piggy bank, there's a Cheeto "bike" up for grabs! Don't miss this opportunity to own a culturally significant piece of American cycling history. It's my understanding they're "rare." So, bonus. And seriously, who would want some crusty ol' Phantom when they can have the Purple Mountain Majesty of bikes for the same money! Guaranteed you'll be the talk of the town. And maybe the local PTA as well.

Please note the seller does not accept returns.

E=-)

Pic for the record (like you really need one, you know what I'm talkin' about 😉 )


----------



## vincev (Dec 12, 2021)

Finally somebody else with good taste.We need to start a registry !


----------



## vincev (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2021)

The taste I get is a little puke in the back of my throat every time I see one of these!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 13, 2021)

They are horrible bikes no doubt.  It is slowly growing on me, but the horribleness makes them at least interesting!


----------



## phantom (Dec 13, 2021)

Do those front brake pads apply pressure to the fender and then the fender collapses on to the wheel?


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 13, 2021)

phantom said:


> Do those front brake pads apply pressure to the fender and then the fender collapses on to the wheel?



Look closely, there's a slot.... genius idea


----------



## phantom (Dec 13, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Look closely, there's a slot.... genius idea



I have looked at it once and no way am I looking at it again !


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 13, 2021)

sorry, Cheeto's are orange. nobody would eat them if they were purple because they do not taste purple. looks like a zipper on the "tank". wonder how many Cheetos would fit in that thing?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 13, 2021)

It's not easy being cheesey. 1990 commercial.


----------

